

Ask HN: Is it possible to clean up a penalised domain name? - ra

There&#x27;s a domain name I&#x27;d like to buy for a project of mine, but it&#x27;s currently being used to host porn ads and doesn&#x27;t show up in google search for &quot;exactdomain.com&quot;.<p>So I&#x27;m pretty sure it&#x27;s flagged as spam.<p>My question is, is this domain still worth buying?<p>Will the transfer of ownership and usage &quot;clean up&quot; it&#x27;s history?<p>The webapp I&#x27;d like to migrate to it currently has a couple of years of trading history, has nothing to do with porn and is very non-spammy. The last thing I want to do is hurt it&#x27;s google SERP positions.<p>The reason I want the new domain is because our current one is not very memorable, and is difficult to type, and the new domain is an exact match for our product name.
======
davidkrug
Disavow dirty links or spammy links (heck all of them) submit for reinclusion.
Then wait. If approved switch to new domain :)

------
ASquare
Would be a good question to cross post on Inbound.org - some pretty
knowledgable SEOs hang out there...

